# Please help, I need a good deal on Hyland's teething gel



## earthwriter (Aug 5, 2011)

Please help, I need a good deal on Hyland's teething gel. My almost 2yo lo is teething very badly and I'm using Hyland's teething gel and tablets and chamomile oil to help him, but unfortunately, I need to use it everyday and I'm going thru it like water and while I get a fairly good deal at vitacost.com it's $5 each and it's becoming quite expensive. Do any sweet Mamas here have some extra bottles and tubes of teething gel and tablets you can spare and send me for less than $5 each, a bulk price? I'd greatly appreciate and I'm very deeply thankful for your kind generosity help to help us get through this difficult phase. We live in Corvallis, Oregon. Much warm Love xoxox


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I wish I had extra. Sorry
Anyone have any rec on something else that works that is cheaper?


----------

